# ideal driver



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

what do you think would be the ideal driving horse for you,i love the friesian but i dont like the height so mine would be the friesianx pony trotter or crossed with a native pony about 14.2hh coal black and plenty of action i,d feel like a lord flashing him


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a 7yr old Paint Clydesdale that would be a gorgeous driver


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Fell Ponies!!! So glad I have one hehe 

Also Miniatures! And Fjords  Haflingers are great as well....


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

i love fell ponies too- but i think a freisan crossed with a cob would be ideal to me- a comfortable ride, good temperment with a little fire, feathering but not too much,( not to the point of reminding me of a poodle) about 14.2 - 15h. and predominately black. hmm reminds me of someone i have already!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

jimmy said:


> what do you think would be the ideal driving horse for you,i love the friesian but i dont like the height so mine would be the friesianx pony trotter or crossed with a native pony about 14.2hh coal black and plenty of action i,d feel like a lord flashing him


Jimmy,
I have a friesian cross who will mature about 15.1
I also do not like a large horse
I would add a pic if I knew how.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Any, as long as it's like my school horse Camy 
Calm, good for everything!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I love the draft breeds for driving... but I want a multi-use horse - for trail riding - and therefore prefer smaller horses.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i quite like the connemarra or a connemarra X (like hob-knob)


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

I would have to say i love my haflinger mare. She's a blast to drive and amazing. But also i would love to drive percherons : ]


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

*Old Horseman*

The ideal driver is calm, consistent, doesn't shy at things or noises, goes on a loose rein, has feet of iron and doesn't need shoes, never gets sick and stays fat on straw. What color it is should be at the bottom of the list.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

A shetland would be my ideal driving horse 

But I like riding too so my icelandic colt will probably be great when he's trained 

Big horses and carriages makes me insecure, I rather ride them..


----------



## Phaeton (Apr 24, 2010)

I drive a pair of 1/4 Belgian 3/4 Quarter Horse cross.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Phaeton said:


> I drive a pair of 1/4 Belgian 3/4 Quarter Horse cross.



haha! 3/4 quarter - horse.
sounds funny!

sorry, I'm easily amused.


----------



## Phaeton (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats good I guess I could have written it out better. They are a awesome team never had a team that would respond to just gee and haa before no pulling on the lines or anything. They are a pleasure to drive and look good.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

sounds like a great team! =)


----------

